
Autodesk Shifts to Subscription Model - Shofo
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/11/facing-an-array-of-challenges-autodesk-shifts-to-subscription-pricing/
======
justinclift
Weirdly, the article refers to the Autodesk platform as "forge.com", which
it's not. It seems to be called just "Forge".

Incidentally, the "forge.com" domain appears to just have a squatter/advert
type no-site-here thing for a web page.

